# First Betta, and his new home



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Hello everyone, so my tank finally finished cycling last week. Went and picked up my new and first betta. He's a male Crown Tail named "Tails" by my GF.

He seems to be happy in is home, it's 2.5 gallon with some plants and rocks. Going to pick up a terracotta pot for him tonight. A filter and heater are on the way. Heater wont be needed for a few months, even at night his tank stays at 80. 

For now till his filter arrives, I'm doing 50% water changes daily to keep it clean. He's also come to recognize me already and stays on which ever side of the tank I'm on. Here he is:









---------------------------------








--------------------------------------------









It's hard to tell, but his fins go from a shiny blue, to the red you see. As you can tell, he likes being in the camera.

I have one question tho, I plan on doing DIY co2, since bettas are labyrinth fish, are they affected by CO2 poisoning? Thanks

And thanks for lookin!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That looks bigger than a 2.5 gallon to me but hey I didn't buy it so you would know that. Either way he lookks happy and pretty


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Aww, I bet he likes his tank! Nice set up and pretty fish!


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm really excited to have him. He usually relaxes amid the wisteria, or between the rocks. 

Think I should keep the rocks, or get the terracotta pot for him?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eithe the rocks or the terra cotta pot would be nice. Whatever you like best.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

So good news, he started making his first nest just this evening. I'm happy about it. hes a hard worker, been doing it non stop for a while now haha


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I bet he would love a little hiding spot too. The set up is nice, and he's very pretty!


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

i LOVE that tank!!!!! too many people on this site have marbles as substrate and castles and pink plants. yours looks natural and great. i recomend growing the plants.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think pink plants are pretty! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Hey I like pink.....But a beautiful set up. With my ten gallons I'm going to do go wild....just a lil : )


----------



## kweenbee11 (Jun 8, 2009)

i was gonna say the same thing pink plants are pretty and so are marbles especially since you just described my whole tank....id rather have a kick ass tank than a boring lame one.


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

alphabetta said:


> i LOVE that tank!!!!! too many people on this site have marbles as substrate and castles and pink plants. yours looks natural and great. i recomend growing the plants.



you know, you don't have to look at our pink plants! 


Arkamaic, 
that is a nice little tank though. i'm sure your betta loves it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ashleyALE said:


> you know, you don't have to look at our pink plants!
> 
> 
> .


I agree!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i love his coloring, hes gorgeous


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I may have to go out and buy something pink for one of my tanks! lol


----------

